# Do I need a range finder?



## Stretch

I am getting better at dialing in my sticks and was looking into a range finder. With the cost of most of the good ones up and above $300 is it really something I should get?
$150 would be cool but nothing that range seems like it is worth the $$$ from reviews I have read.

The ones under $100 look like they couldn't be anywhere close to +/- 10yds.
The ones under $200 need prisms on the flag sticks and my home course doesn't have them.
The ones that are $300 and up look pretty accurate but is it worth it?

I got to try all the $300 and up ones at GolfTown on Sat. The Leopold $500 one was unbelievable! Thats a lot of dough for a RF. Does it really help you that much?

I am not looking for "you get what you pay for" replies or "if you think its too much dont get one". 
I was looking for golfers who bought a range finder to share their thoughts and if they want to say how much and if it actually helped you improve your game. 
Did it only help till you get to know the course?
Does an exact number mess with you?
Once you know your clubs pretty good do you even use it anymore?

Please chime in if you own one.


----------



## Big Hobbit

I've got a Skycaddie SG2.5, which is the cheapest in Skycaddie's range. Its the GPS type rangefinder, and gives distance to hazards, front, middle and centre of green. It will also do distance hit, which comes in very handy when you want to know how far you hit with each club, and it goes with me to the practice ground for that.

To get any benefit from one you need to be consistent with your distances, e.g. I hit 150yd with an 8 iron +/- 3yds - usually(!) but there will be days when it will be 145yds +/- 5yds and 155yds +/- 5yds. If you aren't yet consistent then don't buy one.

Also, if like me you play on a windy course then half of the time it won't even get switched on. You'll need to be able to judge the wind, its a feel thing, which you won't learn as quickly if you're relying on a rangefinder.

I would be inclined to say that as you are relatively new to golf, and your game is still improving your distances will be changing every few months so don't get one yet. If at some time in the future your scores level out, your game becomes consistent, as does your yardages, then consider getting one.


----------



## Fourputt

You can probably get more bang for your buck with a GPS rangefinder, but you do tend to get what you are willing to pay for. I am really fond of my Garmin Approach G5 ($350), and they have the same basic features in the G3 with a slightly smaller screen for around $300. It comes with no subscriptions or fees. All downloads and updates are free of additional charge. There are other GPS brands with differing prices and different feature sets. Some require subscriptions, some require that you purchase each course. Some are fully preloaded and ready to go. One reason I went with Garmin is because I've used several of their products for automobile and hiking, and I've never had an issue. Garmin is the world leader in consumer GPS.

I'm no longer a fan of the more simplified type, because I found that I didn't always really know just what the distances were measured to, particularly for hazards and bunkers. If a water hazard angled across the fairway, it was impossible to tell whether the number was to the center, nearest point, or farthest point. With the Garmin touch screen, you can get the distance to any point on the hole. It even displays approximate locations of significant trees for many courses. I've been quite impressed since I started using it earlier this year. I still have a Bushnell V2 rangefinder, but I find I use it less and less.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have two GPS, and one lazer range finders. Sadly I don't use them that much anymore. When I do, it's usually the lazer that gets the most use, and that is for my short game to get carry yardage over hazards. I just push a button, get the carry yardage, select a club, and go into my pre-shot routine. Takes me about 45 seconds once I get to my ball to do all this. I use the GPS models after a long lay off from the game to update my carry yardages on all my clubs. I might use them more during a tournament, but I don't use them 95% of the time when I go out. Most of that 95% is to see how far I hit a specific shot from a specific lie for future reference. Anymore, under normal conditions, I look at the shot at hand, and tell myself that's a 5 iron, or what ever. The quirk in my case is I tend to under club myself. So if I look at a shot and I think it looks like a 5 iron distance, with out question, I pull a 4 iron out of my bag. Seems to work much better for me. 

I mention "carry yardage" a lot in this post. That yardage is about the only constant (+/-) in measuring shot distance. Most amateur golfers have little control of the "roll" of a shot due to the conditions of the turf. To me this is where range finders come in handy by allowing the golfer to know the carry distance of their various clubs, and various swings. :dunno:


----------



## Stretch

Thanks guys! I appreciate the input. 

It seems most guys I run into on the course have the apps on their phone and they all seem to complain about battery life. Do the dedicated GPS ones seem to last a round? 3-4 hrs or longer? I was kind of steering clear of the GPS ones because I have head more bad than good about them. Mostly the pricing for courses and website glitches for downloads and device failures. Ideally one of those type would be no hidden fees and all courses or free downloads.

I can see the strong and weak of both type devices and don't want both but trying to see if one is for me. The GPS ones are a lot like playing off the 100' or 150' markers but you get front, middle and back. Nothing to the pin unless you go to the green and check first. That takes too much time. The point and click ones tell you how far the pin is, no front or back unless you shoot those as well. Both would help on a new course but if you couldn't download or didn't want to pay for another course the GPS ones could come up short a lot.

BH mentioned taking a GPS one to the practice area. Did you mean chipping area? I could see how that could help but I am very comfy with my sticks from 80 and closer. I could use help at the range because they have the dumb signs way back in odd spots and move the tee spots so ofter you can never really be sure without drawing a map and then pacing from the sign to where you are hitting from. The range isn't the best in the world (layout, markers, signs...) but they do have a sweet pitching area and nice putting area... that's why I go there. Plus being 8 mins from my work, very handy.

Frogs - Love the under clubbing bit. I do that myself. I see the shot and say 7 and then know my lofts are old school so I grab my 6 and my friend grabs his 8. I am usually pretty close and getting better all the time!

I am going to keep looking around. Leary on a used one... don't really like buying used electronics online and don't know who would sell used ones.


----------



## Fourputt

Battery life on my Garmin is around 5-7 rounds for a pair of Energizer lithium AA's. I bought it in part because I didn't want one with a rechargeable battery. Seems like that always results in either it's in my bag with a dead battery, or I'm at the course and it's home on the charger. This way I can just keep spares in my bag and I'm always good to go.


----------



## Big Hobbit

The Skycaddie will do 3 rounds max. 

Our practice ground will take a full driver, and then another driver its that big. Its about a 7 iron across


----------



## reb0957

WHy not get an app for your phone? I use golflogix and it is a GPS and stat tracker all in one. As a matter of fact you can keep stats until you puke!


----------



## Fourputt

reb0957 said:


> WHy not get an app for your phone? I use golflogix and it is a GPS and stat tracker all in one. As a matter of fact you can keep stats until you puke!


Did you read his post? He doesn't like the battery drain on the phone apps. Some organizations are starting to disallow smart phone GPS for handicap and competitions now too because there are too many other apps that can be downloaded which are against the rules.


----------



## FrogsHair

As far as battery drain I use to get 2-3 rounds with either my GolfLogix (garman) or my SkyCaddie. I also play in much warmer temps most of the time so that might effect battery life. The battery in my lazer unit last much longer.(40-50 + rounds) A lazer unit, unlike a GPS unit is not on all the time. Another reason I don't use my GPS units much anymore was the yearly use fees the manufacturer imposes on the end user. My Skycaddie is collecting dust because of the extra fees they wanted. It's been a while since I checked, so maybe that has all changed now. My GolfLogix unit is free from yearly fees since I only have one course loaded into it. A yearly fee based on how much I "don't" use them is a waste of money for me. 

On another note on GPS battery life. I also use a GPS positioning device when out hiking. All I am measuring with it is longitude, and latitude. A 9 volit energizer lasts about 40-50+ hours in it. I suppose all the extra info in the golf units consumes power much faster than just a regular positioning deice.


----------



## 373

I have a cheap GPS that only gives me distances like front, middle and back of a green, distance to major hazards like lakes or canals. It's all I need.

To play a bit of a game of semantics, I think of a range finder as a laser device. I tried one of those and found it impossible to operate. I simply couldn't focus it on a flag or flagstick.

I tried a phone app GPS and couldn't read the screen outside.


----------



## Stretch

My phone is just that…. A phone. I only call, small texts and use the calculator. Its not one of the new GPS types so I cant load any apps on it and I really don’t want one of those new all in one phones.

I have tested a GPS type mobile computer and I am not sure I like the free stuff out there. I was working on an app that would have my home course and a scorecard but that would only work for my home course.

I, like Dennis, relate laser to range finder and GPS to GPS. I was more interested in a laser range finder but it seems like most guys that have or had one have moved on to the new GPS devices.


----------



## markday

*range finders*

hey guys I'm just hoping for a little bit of feedback. My buddy that I golf with a lot suggested this website w.squidoo.com/best-golf-gps-range-finders Best Golf GPS Range Finders 2013 for me to find a new range finder and it's got a pretty big variety. I'm considering the bushnell tour v3 model and I'm curious if you guys have any feedback for me with that model or with the bushnell brand and how it is? any help would be great since I'm pretty new to this stuff. Thanks guys.


----------



## 373

First of all - Welcome to the forum Markday! I hope you'll go to the intro section and tell us a little about yourself.

I don't know if I would trust one individual website who may or may not necessarily be paid by some brand to advertise their model as the best. I'd look at the well known sales sites online, places like Edwin Watts, Golfsmith, Golf Galaxy, TGW and so forth. Read the features of the various rangefinders and GPSs in your price range and look at the reviews they offer from users who bought them. 

Personally, I'd watch for people on the course using devices and simply approach them, introduce yourself and ask them for the pros and cons of what they use. Be careful not to take too much of their time, but just ask how they like whatever they use and why. Being able to talk to actual users face to face might open the opportunity to find a reason you would like or dislike a device that you wouldn't run across in print. In other words, even based on where you play, these are people using their devices under identical conditions.

I'm beginning to see a bit of a phenomena with the GPS units particularly. A lot of my friends who use them always seem to want the newest model when it comes out. I don't know whether there's a decent market for used GOS units, but as a cost cutting measure, who knows. It might be worth looking on ebay.


----------



## Fourputt

Keep in mind that the slope edition is not allowed for use in competitions or for handicap rounds.


----------



## Stretch

I forgot about this thread till it got bumped.

I ended up buying a Bushnell Tour V2. Regular, not the slop edition, to keep with golf rules like Rick noted.

I really like the unit and we use it all the time. It grabs the flag, any tree we point at, edges of the sand traps or water hazards and can show how far away the beer girls is as well! That is an important piece of data around the 13th hole.

I am pretty steady so it is easy for me to operate. Point, press the button, wait for the flag to light up and there is your distance. One friend has trouble holding it. If you are a lil wobbly, you can kneel down or lean against the cart to help steady yourself.

A bonus with this unit for me is at the driving range. My place has flags with little low cut areas around to look like greens and I dont have to look at the chart and pace it off. I point and click and know exactly how far I am hitting it. This has helped me to dial in my clubs.

Most of the people I run into with an app on their smart phone complain about battery life. The GPS units with added costs like monthly fees and cost for course downloads wasnt for me.

Welcome markday, I hope this might help you. As an owner of a Bushnell Tour I would recommend it to you. For sure! Not sure of what differences they have from the V2 to the V3, but I like mine. If you are a serious golfer and compete, you might steer from the slop edition so you can use it all the time.

Mine came with a nice holder that can clip to your bag or slide it on your belt. Had 2 batteries and a neoprene case to go around it.


----------



## VDOTMATRIX

Big Hobbit said:


> I've got a Skycaddie SG2.5, which is the cheapest in Skycaddie's range. Its the GPS type rangefinder, and gives distance to hazards, front, middle and centre of green. It will also do distance hit, which comes in very handy when you want to know how far you hit with each club, and it goes with me to the practice ground for that.
> 
> To get any benefit from one you need to be consistent with your distances, e.g. I hit 150yd with an 8 iron +/- 3yds - usually(!) but there will be days when it will be 145yds +/- 5yds and 155yds +/- 5yds. If you aren't yet consistent then don't buy one.
> 
> Also, if like me you play on a windy course then half of the time it won't even get switched on. You'll need to be able to judge the wind, its a feel thing, which you won't learn as quickly if you're relying on a rangefinder.
> 
> I would be inclined to say that as you are relatively new to golf, and your game is still improving your distances will be changing every few months so don't get one yet. If at some time in the future your scores level out, your game becomes consistent, as does your yardages, then consider getting one.


When I started using the Skycaddie SG2.5, i must have dropped 7+ strokes on my game. THe reason being you know exact distances to the pin and can match you clubs to the distances. Rangefinders that you look through are too subjective. 
If you havent done so-GET ONE. you need it!


----------



## broken tee

Stretch said:


> I forgot about this thread till it got bumped.
> 
> I ended up buying a Bushnell Tour V2. Regular, not the slop edition, to keep with golf rules like Rick noted.
> 
> I really like the unit and we use it all the time. It grabs the flag, any tree we point at, edges of the sand traps or water hazards and can show how far away the beer girls is as well! That is an important piece of data around the 13th hole.
> 
> I am pretty steady so it is easy for me to operate. Point, press the button, wait for the flag to light up and there is your distance. One friend has trouble holding it. If you are a lil wobbly, you can kneel down or lean against the cart to help steady yourself.
> 
> A bonus with this unit for me is at the driving range. My place has flags with little low cut areas around to look like greens and I dont have to look at the chart and pace it off. I point and click and know exactly how far I am hitting it. This has helped me to dial in my clubs.
> 
> Most of the people I run into with an app on their smart phone complain about battery life. The GPS units with added costs like monthly fees and cost for course downloads wasnt for me.
> 
> Welcome markday, I hope this might help you. As an owner of a Bushnell Tour I would recommend it to you. For sure! Not sure of what differences they have from the V2 to the V3, but I like mine. If you are a serious golfer and compete, you might steer from the slop edition so you can use it all the time.
> 
> Mine came with a nice holder that can clip to your bag or slide it on your belt. Had 2 batteries and a neoprene case to go around it.


Do they have a feature for calling the beer girls on any course? I'll let you have the patent for the app. good information thanks.


----------

